# v4l-utils missing v4l2-ctl



## fulminemizzega (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello,
I'm experimenting with my USB webcam and got it to work under FreeBSD 10.1 using multimedia/webcamd and pwcvideo. Now I need to configure it, but I found that the package (or port) multimedia/v4l-utils does not install v4l2-ctl. Why? Is there another tool to do the same thing?

!EDIT: I found an older v4l-utils pkg file: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/quarterly/All/v4l-utils-0.8.8_1.txz
This has the v4l2-ctl utility and it's working. Why was it removed?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 21, 2015)

The v4l2-ctl binary was removed in r389588.  I can't answer why but I would suggest looking at the changes here:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/multimedia/v4l-utils/pkg-plist?r1=378270&r2=389588

The review of the change and discussion around it is on Phabricator  Hopefully you can find some more insight into the changes here:
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D1482


----------



## CodyTrey (Feb 17, 2017)

I was looking for the v4l2-ctl utility to look into issues with a USB webcam as well. I believe v4l2-dbg -D provides the same functionality.


----------

